# Apache 2.0 + PHP4?

## Clay

Anybody have any experience with this? I'd like to get it up and running, but there isn't currently an ebuild for it. Anybody working on one?

----------

## wahuu

have a quick look at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3095

pre-alpha ebuild for apache2:

http://wahuu.at/~db/downloads/httpd-2.0.36.ebuild

Dominik

----------

## tortoise

I have apache2/php/mysql up and running on my machine. This howto did the trick for me. He goes into the details of installing a ton of things, you'll have to pick through and figure out what you want.

Oh yeah, that howto doesn't cover gd and when you go to install php he acts as if it's already on your machine. Integrating this advice with the howto's advice on installing php fixes that.

----------

